# Herne Hill - nice place to live?



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 18, 2009)

My lease in Camberwell is almost up and I'm about to start a job near City Thameslink, so I'm strongly considering making the move to Herne Hill. A fair bit more expensive than Camberwell, but the regular trains along Thameslink and to Victoria, along with the huge park, make it very tempting indeed.

What's it like as a place to live? My only real concerns are:

a) a decent supermarket 
b) good pub or two - I really like the Hermit's Cave and the Bear and will miss them both
c) safe streets (I suppose this is relative - some people think the Peckham Road is dangerous but I've never had any trouble)

So, Herne Hill dwellers, how would you rate your neighbourhood? What are the best areas to live in around there?

Cheers!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2009)

a) You've got a small Sainsburys & a couple of costcutter type shops, plus expensive bakeries, a deli, a greengrocer, and a good (but not v cheap) butcher.
b) decent pubs in easy stagggering distance by bus (or longish walk down Railton Rd?) into Brixton - there's also the Half Moon.
c) It's probably no more dangerous than where you are now.

I don't live there, but it's a walk across the park for me, so I sometimes shop there.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't live there - nice area but but not for me.  I live visiting it though.

I would just like to remark on some top quality lurking though.  1 post in 6 years!!  Good effort 

I'd offer you a hobnob and some advice about not lending fivers but I'm sure you know all that already


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 18, 2009)

Herne Hill is great.. I love it. Getting pretty wanky these days, but transport is fantastic, you can walk to Brixton and above all else it's a beautiful place to live. Small and pretty. Great park, swimming pool in the summer, good gym, a walk to Dulwich Village.

Probably my favourite place in London after Crystal Palace.


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 18, 2009)

great place to live.  and you've got brixton down the road (best place in South London, IMO).  Herne Hill seems to be leafy, what with the park and all. Nice pubs.  A few nice resturants.  Yep, great place to live.


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 18, 2009)

Brixton, Herne Hill, Streatham (yes streatham), Camberwell, Walworth.

I love all of these South London towns.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 18, 2009)

I liked my couple of years down in Herne Hill and Poets poncing corner. The pubs around there are a little gastro now and the shops are a bit limited, but you've Brixton within easy reach. It's a decent balance.

The only things that I'd enquire into are are your home's safety - bizarrely I've probably known more people to be mugged and burgled at the Herne Hill end, possibly because it feels a little more secluded. some of the properties near the park seem particularly prone to burglaries and even a little flooding if rainfall is particularly hard.


----------



## gracious (Apr 18, 2009)

FYI you can now get direct trains from peckham rye and denmark hill to city thameslink

(and i prefer camberwell/peckham to herne hill, just a bit less yummy mummies and tofu, and a bit more reggea coming out of shops)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 18, 2009)

I've lived in Herne Hill for about 5 years now, and I like it a lot (mostly for the reasons Chris has covered). On your points:

To start with the easiest one - Herne Hill is definitely safer than Camberwell. Easily.

Supermarket - not so good. There's a small Sainbury's which will do. Or there's Costcutter and Londis which are OK for basic stuff. Otherwise you need to go to Tesco in Brixton or the East Dulwich Sainsbury's for a big supermarket. Not a massive hassle but a bit of a pain.

Pubs - depends what you like really. Since I've been here every single one has been done up, and generally not for the better in my opinion. Most of them now sell food and if that's what you want from a pub it's a good spot and you've loads of choice. If not you're probably left with the Half Moon which is where I usually drink. It's a decent enough pub (although nothing special) and is good for the football if you're into that. Not to everyone's taste though.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2009)

tarannau said:


> some of the properties near the park seem particularly prone to burglaries and even a little flooding if rainfall is particularly hard.



A word to the wise - never get a basement flat at the bottom of a hill, or near a place called "water lane"


----------



## Not a Vet (Apr 19, 2009)

The guy that has the Bear in Camberwell (Ollie) cut his teeth and menu at the Prince Regent in Herne Hill - the quiz is even the same now.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 19, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> The guy that has the Bear in Camberwell (Ollie) cut his teeth and menu at the Prince Regent in Herne Hill - the quiz is even the same now.



Does it have the same prize money?


----------



## Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've lived in Herne Hill for about 5 years now, and I like it a lot (mostly for the reasons Chris has covered). On your points:
> 
> To start with the easiest one - Herne Hill is definitely safer than Camberwell. Easily.
> 
> ...



Spot on. I've lived in Kennington, Vauxhall, central Brixton and Brixon/Herne Hill over the last 10 years. Where I live now at the Herne Hill end of Brixton (or Brixton end of Herne Hill) is easily my favorite balance of places. I get the good side of Brixton with fewer of the downsides.


----------



## Not a Vet (Apr 19, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Does it have the same prize money?



I think so but its a few months behind so if you've kept the answer sheets you could be a millionaire or one of the more 4 quiz team


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 19, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> I think so but its a few months behind so if you've kept the answer sheets you could be a millionaire or one of the more 4 quiz team



hmmmm. Interesting.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 19, 2009)

i live wwith grinder (funny, that) but fwiw - i've never loved anywhere like herne hill - it has the park and feels lovely and safe and has the best density of good restaurants anywhere in the whole wide sorld, probably.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 19, 2009)

Cheers for the advice, guys. Herne Hill definitely sounds like a great place to live and I've decided that's where I'll end up (unless I land in Brixton itself so I'm closer to a few mates).

Another question: when you guys say the Brixton end of Herne Hill, are you referring to any of the streets in particular? Looking at the map has made me curious. Is the Dulwich Road better than Railton? What about the area north of Herne Hill station and east of the tracks? Sorry if these questions are irritatingly particular, but I want to spend a few years in the next place I live, and I'd like to make sure I live somewhere I'll really like. Quality of life is important to me after spending three years in Belfast's Holylands.


----------



## Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

Damarr said:


> Cheers for the advice, guys. Herne Hill definitely sounds like a great place to live and I've decided that's where I'll end up (unless I land in Brixton itself so I'm closer to a few mates).
> 
> Another question: when you guys say the Brixton end of Herne Hill, are you referring to any of the streets in particular? Looking at the map has made me curious. Is the Dulwich Road better than Railton? What about the area north of Herne Hill station and east of the tracks? Sorry if these questions are irritatingly particular, but I want to spend a few years in the next place I live, and I'd like to make sure I live somewhere I'll really like. Quality of life is important to me after spending three years in Belfast's Holylands.



North of the Orpington line / East of Milkwood road is definitely wealthier than the rest of HH - slightly quieter, more suburban in character, occasionally tries to call itself North Dulwich triangle!

Dulwich road is slightly posher than Railton - but with a lot more traffic. I've lived on both in the last year - both are good.

The Brixton side of Herne Hill I'd define as anywhere from the Lido up to roughly the north of Mayall road - so closer to HH station than the centre of Brixton - all nice really.


----------



## evilkitty (Apr 19, 2009)

Poet's Corner is the set of streets named after poets (Milton, Spenser, Shakespeare etc).  Lots of rental flats (even some houses) and prices are definitely coming down.  Try www.nestoria.co.uk to look for somewhere.

As others have said, it's a good place to live - the park, gym, rail at HH and tube at Brixton, plenty of buses, the Ritzy, lots of restaurants.  We used to live in Vauxhall which was tres dull.  We don't even miss the lack of a big supermarket...we get all the fresh stuff either in HH or Brixton and just get the non-perishables delivered once a month.  

We certainly haven't regretted moving one iota...

kitty


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 19, 2009)

railton road I used to live jsut off - about half way from brixton to herne hill, at poets corner.  Just a great, quiet, place to live.  In the summer you can hear raggea playing everywhere, people walking into brixton for a night out raving, nice big old houses, no trouble. hippies, squatters, nutters, business men, geezers, etc all mixing it up no problem. cinema just down the road.  fridge night club, mass, dog star, loads of different resturants.

yep, railton road gets my vote.  i loved it round there.


----------



## Bel (Apr 26, 2009)

I first moved to HH in 1987, lived at the Dulwich end, then ended up in Poets Corner before moving down to Somerset ten years later.  Ten years down the line again I found myself back in the same place and have to say, its better than ever I remember it.  Apart, that is, from the disappeared 3 banks, post office and sorting office its a lovely area with a fantastic park, nice pubs and a generally friendly feel that I really like.  Definitely recommend it as a nice place to live.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm another person who lives just off Railton Road/Poet's Corner.  I love it.  We have the best of both worlds - ten minutes to Brixton and ten minutes to Herne Hill.  It's worth bearing in mind that the Thameslink doesn't really work at the weekends, so it's good to have the option of Brixton tube.


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 28, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Or there's Costcutter and Londis which are OK for basic stuff.


Actually the Londis is surprisingly good. They have a wide range of beans and seeds and sell lots of organic/eco stuff. The people in there are nice, as well.

While on the subject, I would add that the greengrocer's is very disappointing.

Overall, though, HH is a great place to live.


----------



## evilkitty (Apr 28, 2009)

I find the Londis horribly overpriced...and I like the greengrocers!  ;D

I agree that it's a great place to live though.

kitty


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Actually the Londis is surprisingly good. They have a wide range of beans and seeds and sell lots of organic/eco stuff. The people in there are nice, as well.



That's true actually, I go there for that sort of stuff. It's always worth a look for other things to as it has all sorts in there. Not as much as a big supermarket though of course.


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 28, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I'm another person who lives just off Railton Road/Poet's Corner.  I love it.  We have the best of both worlds - ten minutes to Brixton and ten minutes to Herne Hill.  It's worth bearing in mind that the Thameslink doesn't really work at the weekends, so it's good to have the option of Brixton tube.




When I win the lottery I will either buy a massive country estate with  ten acre fishing lake...or move back to poets corner, Brixton.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

bumpity bump - reading this thread with interest as my friend and I have been looking at flats. really wanted to move to brixton but haven't found anything yet, so started having a look around herne hill. it seemed like a nice area although
1) anybody know how good the transport connections are? nightbuses etc?
2) is it full of 30something professional marrieds? (avoid, avoid!)


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> <snip>1) anybody know how good the transport connections are? nightbuses etc?
> 2) is it full of 30something professional marrieds?


AFAIK transport links are pretty good, including nightbuses.
No idea about the local demographic.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 16, 2012)

Not since Bon Bonnies closed down


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Aug 16, 2012)

I was wondering why this thread had appeared in my Twitter feed.



fakeplasticgirl said:


> bumpity bump - reading this thread with interest as my friend and I have been looking at flats. really wanted to move to brixton but haven't found anything yet, so started having a look around herne hill. it seemed like a nice area although


Funny how things change. When I moved to Herne Hill after making this thread, it was considerably more expensive than Brixton and it was harder to find a room. I was thinking about moving up the road recently and found that it'd cost at least £200pm more and I'd have to devote most of my waking hours to it - no thanks.



> 1) anybody know how good the transport connections are? nightbuses etc?


Transport is well good - trains to Victoria and Blackfriars, it's five minutes on the bus to Denmark Hill, which will have London Overground services from December, and there are direct night buses from Oxford Circus and Aldwych.



> 2) is it full of 30something professional marrieds? (avoid, avoid!)


The area is dominated by professionals, although not by any particular age group. I'm not aware of any student or artist communities here, but King's is about to build a large accommodation block for its student nurses next to the Sainsburys.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Transport links are good. I haven't got a night bus for years, but I think the N3 goes to HH.
2. Lots of professional marrieds. I am probably one myself!


----------



## Winot (Aug 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> 1. Transport links are good. I haven't got a night bus for years, but I think the N3 goes to HH.
> 2. Lots of professional marrieds. I am probably one myself!


 
Probably professional or probably married


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 16, 2012)

The Lambeth side of Herne Hill (ie west of Herne Hill and Norwood Road) is quite like a lot of the rest of Brixton: fairly mixed, but with some housing on the expensive side. Poets Corner is pretty 'well to do'. The Southwark side of Herne Hill (east of HH and Norwood Road) is much posher and getting to be like Dulwich with some extremely expensive houses at £500,000+. I expect the rental market in both areas is extremely pressured, and probably no cheaper than Brixton.

I lived along Railton Road for 5 years - great transport links, trains from Herne Hill, lots of night buses (N3, 37, N68 etc), short walk to Brixton tube, close to Brockwell Park. Really liked it there. The pubs have changed a lot though, with only the Half Moon not gastro-ed up.

There are rumours the through-service Thameslink trains from Herne Hill to Luton will stop in a few years, which will cause many people problems. There's a current Dept for Transport consultation about stopping the service at Blackfriars in future. There's a petition somewhere and a consultation (which runs out on August 23.)

More info here: http://www.loughboroughjunction.co.uk/

Consultation comments to: thameslink@dft.gov.uk by Aug 23.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 16, 2012)

Winot said:


> Probably professional or probably married


 
Probably both.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 16, 2012)

it's a very nice and middle class.  if you like a nice middle class suburb with almost no soul but lots of places to buy ciabatta, you'll be fine.  i lived there for a while.  the sainsbury's gets really busy and is well pricey because there are so few proper shops there.  a place for the rich really.  very very full of 30something professional marrieds and absolutely brimming with manchild jazz dads and yummy mummies.


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> bumpity bump - reading this thread with interest as my friend and I have been looking at flats. really wanted to move to brixton but haven't found anything yet, so started having a look around herne hill. it seemed like a nice area although
> 1) anybody know how good the transport connections are? nightbuses etc?
> 2) is it full of 30something professional marrieds? (avoid, avoid!)


 Regarding question no. 2, as an example of what it is like, there have been one or two heated discussions here in the past about The Florence, which features a massive children's playroom at the back of the pub so their parents can get shitfaced at the front. So yeah, plenty of those people about.

However, the antidote to The Florence is The Half Moon. Few children and well-to-do Claphamite types ever venture there. The Commercial is also alright.

The Sunday street market is alright too, even if some of the stands are a bit overpriced.


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 16, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's a very nice and middle class. if you like a nice middle class suburb with almost no soul but lots of places to buy ciabatta, you'll be fine. i lived there for a while. the sainsbury's gets really busy and is well pricey because there are so few proper shops there. a place for the rich really. very very full of 30something professional marrieds and absolutely brimming with manchild jazz dads and yummy mummies.


 
No soul? That's very subjective. As a family man, Herne Hill is great because it has so much stuff for my kid to do. And it is just great seeing lots of other kids around, nice and happy. That is pretty soulful in my opinion. And by the way, I am definitely not rich.

Yes Sainsburys Local is shit, but Brixton is only 10 minutes away. I don't see why it is a problem to shop in Brixton and bring back the produce to Herne Hill, as I and plenty of others do.


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2012)

Actually there are some nice independent shops in the area. The butchers are great and so are the grocers. Both can be a bit dear though. A couple of interesting shops on Half Moon Lane as well. Including (a few months ago, don't know if still around) what looked like a magician's workshop  

And of course the park is virtually 30 seconds away from it.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2012)

We're moving out of Herne Hill, reluctantly, after five and a half years together, and grinder a good few years on his own before that.

I find the 'no soul' thing a bit odd - unlike some smaller london areas it has a definite centre and life to it. the pubs are good and there is music, comedy and very occasionally theatre at the half moon. Then for more life there is brixton or camberwell.  It's a small, predominantly residential area, though - it would be unfair to judge it by brixton's standards.

Are there a lot of thirty-something marrieds?  Well, i'm one myself, so perhaps you'll 'avoid, avoid' my opinion , but yes there are a lot. just as there are all over brixton and all over urban. but all of the ones i know are childless, if that's what worries you. HH (or Brixton, for that matter, since it costs at least as much) is too expensive for most people to stay in once they have kids. You do see families, but it's not 'nappy valley' - you need to go past zone three for that, really.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks for the tips guys

no offence intended spanglechick - the 'avoid avoid' was in jest  i just really don't like children!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 16, 2012)

I find Herne Hill quite childed. Probably not more so than anywhere else but more concentrated.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I find Herne Hill quite childed. Probably not more so than anywhere else but more concentrated.



Mostly concentrated in the prince regent and the Florence (and the lido cafe apparently).


----------



## nagapie (Aug 16, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Mostly concentrated in the prince regent and the Florence (and the lido cafe apparently).


 
I don't really use any of those. I do use Cafe Prov though, which does target families. But there do always seem to be loads of parents with pushchairs in all the shops.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 16, 2012)

I live in Herne hill and like it a lot. Brixton is 10/15 minutes away. Dunno why people get het up about kids, I've always been able to zone them out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

There's summat wrong with ya if you don't like kids.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There's summat wrong with ya if you don't like kids.


why?
hate screaming children


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There's summat wrong with ya if you don't like kids.


I don't mind them, I just couldn't eat a whole one.

*gets coat*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Cos they're generally more interesting than adults
I guess they can be a pain if they are a stranger's kids but for it to be an issue? Yeah, summat wrong with ya


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I don't mind them, I just couldn't eat a whole one.
> 
> *gets coat*


I have called you a taxi


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos they're generally more interesting than adults
> I guess they can be a pain if they are a stranger's kids but for it to be an issue? Yeah, summat wrong with ya


More interesting than adults? No... just as dull.
Actually... the most annoying thing about children are their parents. no i'm not interested in seeing photos of your child or hearing all about their minor successes at school, nobody cares


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sure your life is just as dull as theirs


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I have called you a taxi


Call me whatever you damn well please - water off a duck's back.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos they're generally more interesting than adults
> I guess they can be a pain if they are a stranger's kids but for it to be an issue? Yeah, summat wrong with ya


I genuinely got put off a flat during a viewing because there was a trampoline in the communal garden. maybe there IS something wrong with me


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm sure your life is just as dull as theirs


My life is incredibly dull - I would not deny it. I don't talk about it though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> I genuinely got put off a flat during a viewing because there was a trampoline in the communal garden. maybe there IS something wrong with me



Aw man, you could have joined in the fun!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> My life is incredibly dull - don't get me started. I don't talk about it though.


You never ever talk about your own life?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You never ever talk about your own life?


I try and avoid the topic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder what you do talk about.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> More interesting than adults? No... just as dull.
> Actually... the most annoying thing about children are their parents. no i'm not interested in seeing photos of your child or hearing all about their minor successes at school, nobody cares


 
*puts away film of baby going mental in a jumperoo*

*brings out pics of murals*


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I wonder what you do talk about.


Cats


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Should I be hounded to the ends of the earth because I don't like children?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

I hate cats. Or cat owners especially.
They never stop talking about them.


See?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I hate cats. Or cat owners especially.
> They never stop talking about them.
> 
> 
> See?


I don't own a cat


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Should I be hounded to the ends of the earth because I don't like children?


Yes, if you express it that way.
What if I said I hated old people? Or gays or blacks?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, if you express it that way.
> What if I said I hated old people? Or gays or blacks?


Haha, disliking the idea of living around a load of kids is hardly the same thing as race hate or homophobia!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

IME people who don't like children are often self-centred individuals who can't bear the conversation shifting away from themselves and the pesky kids becoming the centre of attention instead of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Haha, disliking the idea of living around a load of kids is hardly the same thing as race hate or homophobia!


It is narrow minded bigotry though


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> IME people who don't like children are often self-centred individuals who can't bear the conversation shifting away from themselves and the pesky kids becoming the centre of attention instead of them.


Sure - I'm self-centred. I don't deny it


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It is narrow minded bigotry though


big·ot (b g t). n. One who is strongly partial to one's own group, religion, race, or politics and is intolerant of those who differ.

Hmmm.... not really!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Sure - I'm self-centred. I don't deny it


So are kids, so you should try and make friends with them (friends' kids though, don't go approaching strangers'!)


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

If somebody said. for example, that they didn't want to live in a 'studenty' area I would hardly accuse them of being bigoted/ equate it with racism.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> So are kids, so you should try and make friends with them (friends' kids though, don't go approaching strangers'!)


Fortunately none of my friends have kids. We're far too self centred


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> big·ot (b g t). n. One who is strongly partial to one's own group, religion, race, or politics and is intolerant of those who differ.
> 
> Hmmm.... not really!


You seem to be more partial to adults without kids and intoleran of parents and children.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> If somebody said. for example, that they didn't want to live in a 'studenty' area I would hardly accuse them of being bigoted/ equate it with racism.


Perhaps not. Students also make loads of mess and noise but they ought to know better.
Ignore me, I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You seem to be more partial to adults without kids and intoleran of parents and children.


I think you're taking my jesting about parents/kids and my personal preference not to live in a particularly family-orientated area a bit too seriously


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2012)

There's plenty of kids in Brixton too. And just about everywhere else I should think.

Perhaps not so many in Dorset. But that's because it's full of pensioners instead.

It seems Vulgaria is the only place to be if one does not like kids about.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 17, 2012)

brixton looks really fun.

ignore me - I just have the mentality of an immature teenager, even though i'm in my mid (cough) late 20s.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 17, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's a very nice and middle class. if you like a nice middle class suburb with almost no soul but lots of places to buy ciabatta, you'll be fine. i lived there for a while. the sainsbury's gets really busy and is well pricey because there are so few proper shops there. a place for the rich really. very very full of 30something professional marrieds and absolutely brimming with manchild jazz dads and yummy mummies.


 
"manchild jazz dads" 

In terms of shops, fuck the Sainsburys - that's probably the most soulless place in Herne Hill. The new(ish) bakery on Railton Road is decent and there's a fantastic fruit/veg/grocery shop in the Mace on Rosendale Road.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 17, 2012)

*hides Mingus records*

It has a market on Sundays but that almost has me raising the black flag, organic dog biscuits for a fiver and the like.


----------

